# Ducks...Geese...B-E-A-U-Tiful(photography)



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

well i've already posted these on Avery forums but if your not a multiposter like me then you might like these(dont worry i have more posts here than i do there lol).. I was using a digital camera and these were taking at a local lake/ pond!
ENJOY!!(give me some feedback)


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Nice looking pictures! Well done.

Chris


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I personally like the one of the hen sitting on the water


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Nicely done WS7! I'm waiting for the pond to thaw out right by my house and then I'll be adding some to the collection. After seeing all the bands (orange ones included) on the Canadas there is no way I'm letting them get away w/o any pictures this year. Got myself a camera this year so I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

Ahhhh good ole Canyon Lake...nice pics...about all we got to look at around here


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

great pictures!! :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks...and actually it was at Story Brook AND canyon lake lol


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Man your the ****, what kind of camera you running?


----------



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice pictures! They sure are beautiful birds, arent they?


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

nice pics
How close were you
What camera how many megs was it a SLR type of digital and which lenses were you using


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Great pics man!


----------

